# work trade opinions please



## Bottlecaps (Feb 20, 2016)

I have some land. I like to host people for work trades. What do ya'll expect from someone who isn't paying money? What do you expect to have access to? What would make you more comfortable? What would make you say "hell yeah, im coming back here next year that place is awesome"? What will make you feel more at home? What do you expect the place to be free of? Any other suggestions?

I'm trying to make this as safe/enjoyable/comfy as possible.


----------



## creature (Feb 20, 2016)

There was a farm in virginia, once upon a time.......

if you don't have it, make sure you rig something up for either hot running water, or an insulated hot water cistern with a spigot.

hot water is a major hygiene and moral issue..
when people work & then want to get reasonably clean, with reasonable ease, it's critical that they're able to.

& shitty, greasy dishes suck, too..

make sure you can deal with trash.. 6 people can generate a lot of waste..
top three things, other than shelter & food are:

- latrines / septic

- water (fresh & hot)

- trash


----------



## Bottlecaps (Feb 20, 2016)

Thanks!


----------



## Frodo (Feb 20, 2016)

I have done a couple workaways. having a roof brings a pretty nice peace of mind and pretty vital for having a good experience with staying in one place. something in me feels like i should keep moving if i am going to be blasted by weather. a cooler with ice for refrigeration is also pretty sweet. also, for me the key of a good work experience is learning something new that i would not have learned in a normal job. other than that, creature is pretty on point.


----------



## kecleon (Feb 20, 2016)

Agree with the above, I don't mind camping out, hot water huge bonus even if it's just a huge pan in a fire. I've done a few wwoof type things where you work for free - to me usually they ask quite a lot of you but i was interested to learn.. If you aren't teaching anything then really I'd expect not too much to be expected of you and a lot of freedom to pick what you want in terms of working..

For an example where I'm working at now I have free food, room in their house and I'm being paid equivalent of $100/day working full on lfrom 8-5 but take a break whenever you want within reason.


----------



## warlo (Feb 20, 2016)

I agree that some wwoof'ing places expect you to work way too much. I mean, travelers go out of 9-5 work routine for a reason, so expecting us to go there to work same amount of time for less in exchange seems a bit abusive to me. I usually avoid such places, but when I happened to be in some of them, I appreciated those that offered some work that gave you something in exchange (i.e. learning something for real, not just digging a hole for a week or something), also when working hours and conditions were flexible. Even greater was a place that once you arrived asked people if they had anything they want to do that would justify their stay, and if you didn't knew, there was always some stuff that needed attention. I was there for two weeks building solar dehydrators, woodstoves out of trash, sorting their trash pile into a useful material storage next to their workshop and doing whatever I felt I was good at and being much appreciated for all that. Such place, I realized later on, was basically built by visitors and you couldn't believe how awesome and big place it is. If you want to check it out is called Bornos, in Cabo de Gata (Almeria) Spain. Awesome place that know how to receive, treat and keep people around.


----------



## angerisagift (Feb 20, 2016)

hookers and blow??????? jk what every1 said hot water 4 bathing and some grub and a decent roof over yr head


----------

